# All Settled In :)



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Luma seems to be settling in now and is fully exploring her cage and toys  She loves the bendy rope! Got a few photos of her this morning...


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Such a spoilt and gorgeous girl, glad she's settling in more


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

that is a gorgeous bird!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

aww she is so beautiful!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Look at all those toys! So spoiled. Although it is hard not to when we have to look at those cute faces everyday!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So cute!!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

She looks absolutely adorable and it makes me so happy to see a bird so loved with so many toys and space, good for you and lucky birdie!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh my! She's beautiful!  Did you get your toys from scarletts? I was thinking about getting the swing the heart and the pack of 3 perches like the one in the top right of the third picture


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Tisena said:


> Oh my! She's beautiful!  Did you get your toys from scarletts? I was thinking about getting the swing the heart and the pack of 3 perches like the one in the top right of the third picture



Yes I did  She loves chewing the leather bits on the swing and the toys attached to the perches.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I got the wood and sisal ladder last time haven't put it in yet though and that java shredder holder is a great buy! I used the holder as a perch and took the shredders off haha


----------

